# Hurricane crash



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 15, 2007)

news just in about a plane crash at Shoreham (UK)
No details yet,but it said a Hurricane ....dont know which one yet....
and the pilot was killed...


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

Jeez


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Plane Crashes At Shoreham Air Show (from The Argus)


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2007)

What a year.....  

BBC NEWS | UK | England | WWII aircraft pilot dies in crash


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

Shame, it has been a very bad year.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

It seems that every week there's been a mishap for the past couple months. I hope it does not result in a knee-jerk reaction from politicians resulting in overregulation of GA.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 15, 2007)

any news on who was flying.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

This is terrible..... it's been a bad year for the warbird movement, and
sports aviation in general.

Charles


----------



## Martin W (Sep 16, 2007)

I have tried to assemble the known facts about this accident here. Sadly not only the pilot died, but the aircraft appears to be completely destroyed in the resulting fire.

http://www.spitfiresite.com/blog/

/Martin


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 16, 2007)

You've probably read the news reports.....
It was a Hurricane XII ( G-HURR ) painted as AEC BD707 based at Duxford with The Real Aeorplane Company.
The pilot was Brian Brown..


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tragic airshow pilot is named:
Tragic Airshow Pilot Is Named (from The Argus)


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've posted this on another thread,but Trackend has pictures of the Hurricane on his warbird display thread


----------



## timshatz (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a stall/spin in at low altitude. Not the first time it's happened and won't be the last. Too many of these dogfights go on at 1,000ft so the crowd can see them. As a consequence, when a guy tries to cut a corner too tight, they fall out wihtout enough room to recover. Saw it happen to an AT-6 in Oklahoma some years back. 

Too low, gain some altitude and do it.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 18, 2007)

In WW2 low level aerobatics (victory rolls etc) were not allowed,at least in the RAF (they still did it !) and a lot of pilots notes for these aircraft say no below certain heights.
I dont know the statistics...maybe someone here can supply them....but a lot pf pilots were killed in accidents and stunts.


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry for the pilot..

Sunny


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> In WW2 low level aerobatics (victory rolls etc) were not allowed,at least in the RAF (they still did it !) and a lot of pilots notes for these aircraft say no below certain heights.
> I dont know the statistics...maybe someone here can supply them....but a lot pf pilots were killed in accidents and stunts.


More pilots were killed probably in training then in combat


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Charles


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pb...
Sadly,did you know this Hurricane was used by the RCAF in 1942 (serial No 5589 ) ?
It was on a coastal defence sqd (dont know which/where ) but ended up being recovered from a farm in Sakatoon Saskatchewan in 1970.
it ended up back in UK and was restored to flying status.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Pb...
> Sadly,did you know this Hurricane was used by the RCAF in 1942 (serial No 5589 ) ?
> It was on a coastal defence sqd (dont know which/where ) but ended up being recovered from a farm in Sakatoon Saskatchewan in 1970.
> it ended up back in UK and was restored to flying status.


Yea I know very few of the Brit ones around ours is also a Canadian one . I know a few of the pilots and fitter riggers from Duxford as they visit occasionally our small collection. The photo is the one i get to massage


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 19, 2007)

That smoke cloud looks looks like WWII all over again, because it really happened. You could almost call it a "Friendly Fire" acident, for he crashed onto the deck during dogfighting, just as it happened to many pilots in WWII.


----------

